# Layout pictures, 5/2017



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are some additional pictures with different views than I have posted previously.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow, just outstanding Tom. I can't help but wonder if A.C. Gilbert thought this was a possibility with Flyer's more scale-like appearance. Congratulation on a stunning layout. Just the perfect balance of wide open spaces and the big city look. The 3rd picture reminds me of the High Line in South Philadelphia, except for cars instead of trains run underneath.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

WOW! :appl:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thinking about the second floor layout in the Gilbert Hall of Science, that layout was as good in its day as mine is now. I feel A. C. Gilbert and his management team definitely saw their S gauge trains fitting in a scale detailed layout.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Two more pictures. 

















This has been posted earlier. It is a closeup of one of my S gauge sensor tracks. So far two of my Legacy engines have the IR senders that work with the track. All current production Legacy S gauge engines should now have them.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Me thinks your too modest. Agreed, two different layouts from two different eras.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeesh, after seeing the continuing progress on your layout, I'll never post pictures of mine,lol..Stunning.. I want to shrink myself and go for a looooooooong ride on that layout....Nice job buddy.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Impressive*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

unbelievable


----------



## lskis (Jul 6, 2016)

Outside of "Miniatur Wunderland" (Largest Miniature RR in the World)>Germany;it is the best I've seen:appl: Larry


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Your layout is so impressive. A piece of art.
You are an artist. It has to be fun to run on that layout.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

That is a very impressive layout and beautiful workmanship.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments. The layout is fun and challenging to operate. I cannot take any credit for the appearance, that was done by some really talented people. I just did the concepts. I think it is good for the S gauge hobby for all of us to see the other members layouts and what is possible in S high rail.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Late showing up (not always the case) but what an incredible layout !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BigGRacing said:


> Late showing up (not always the case) but what an incredible layout !


That was posted in 2017.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OH, it is AmFlyer's OK.

Edit, one big layout for sure.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I hate to do this but since the thread is reactivated here is an illusion breaking picture. The entire layout in one view from the entry. The swing gate is in the foreground. It is also evident that the finished wood fascia has never been installed on the edges of the layout, I am woefully behind.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are two versions of the penultimate track plan; one with elevations and grades, one without. The only significant difference in the as-built track plan is the roundhouse has eight rather than six tracks. There are four distinct elevations; -6, 0, +5.5 and +11.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Fantastic Tom. I especially like the track work and your yard track configuration. I am pretty sure nobody cares or probably didn't notice the unfinished fascia since the eye doesn't look at that with so many other parts of the layout to look at. As somebody mentioned, your layout would fun to run trains on. Looking at the drawing, it must have taken some time to get all that configured. I know what it took me and my layout is nowhere as large or complex. 45 turnouts?? And I thought 26 was a lot. Just flat impressive. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am surprised you can decipher those drawings.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well deciphering your layout was a matter of looking at the legend in the lower right corner, picking a color and following that track. It was, to say the least, a little bit confusing at first. Like reading a blue print. In 1972 I began working in highway construction building Interstate 55. My second year I was made bridge foreman with the company I began working for the previous year. As a bridge foreman I had to read and decipher the State of Illinois' bridge blueprints. The State of Illinois has the most complex prints to follow I have ever seen. Thankfully I had some blue print drawing training, before CAD, which helped me read those state blueprints which in turn helped me read your layout print. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Plus you were kind enough to include elevation figures as well which aided in following the thinking in that design. 

Kenny


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you AmFlyer,

I am still developing my plan and saw your train station in a previous post, I always enjoy digging through members discussions looking for their layouts and ideas. Thank you for posting the plan again, I appreciate it and can see where the station actually is. What an incredible layout !


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Holly cow that is huge and breath taking. Words cant discribe it. Wow
Al


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

How big is that room?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The room is about 17'x21' plus the 3'x3' entry vestibule I am standing in to take the picture. The track plan is 3 loops, a hidden staging yard and reverse loop, a passenger yard/station, a freight yard and two additional reverse loops. All the loops are interconnected. The turnouts can be set to use the layout as a single, long run that uses all the trackage. 
If the track plans resemble a"blueprint" that is because they are. Those composite drawings are a print of 10 selected layers in the AutoCad 3D design file. Other CAD layers showing buildings, scenery, layout structure, electrical and controls were deselected.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Perhaps the easiest way to follow the track plan is by looking at the Layout Control System (LCS) screens. The track as shown here is an identical replica of the CAD prints above with the exception of scaling. The final picture is one of two screens that take all the action controls out of the track plan and arrange them like they would appear on an actual physical control panel. A few operators do prefer to run the layout with these rather than the track plans.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

AmFlyer said:


> Thanks for the nice comments. The layout is fun and challenging to operate. I cannot take any credit for the appearance, that was done by some really talented people. I just did the concepts. I think it is good for the S gauge hobby for all of us to see the other members layouts and what is possible in S high rail.


Hi Tom,
Thank you for sharing one of the finest layouts I have ever seen. You have done a wonderful job with the concept and gathering some very talented people to bring your dream to completion and beyond I hope. I would have loved to have been there during the build as I'm sure it was full of lots of dangs, oh yea's and I hope some Cheers.

I can believe that it is a big challenge to operate the layout and I hope you have some qualified cap wearing engineers and fireman to help out.

Hats off to you Tom.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Gotta love CAD. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

And those who are expert in the application and use of 3D CAD software.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I got a little schooling in CAD when a friend of mine, who owned a small steel job shop full of CNC machines, gave me a copy of a CAD learning program. That was back in the Windows 95 era. It sort of worked on my Windows 98 computer but not well enough to be useful. I talked to his head programmer and he said no that won't work on your Win 98. He said why do you think Mark hired me? He hasn't a clue. Throw that copy away or buy and old 95 series computer. I had junked my Win 95 by then. I did get some basic knowledge from it though. Then I priced a full on CAD program. No thanks. Sticker shock. I didn't want it that bad. 

Kenny


----------

